# Clear 4 Faux wood grain garage door



## four2knapp

I have a faux wood grain garage and front door project coming up. Anyone have a good experience with both the colorants and the clearcoat? 

Right now I am leaning towards Faux Effects FauxCreme colors in Aquaglaze for the graining. Isolation layer of Aquaguard UV then maybe C500? 

I've used all these products-just not on anything exterior.


----------



## fauxlynn

four2knapp said:


> I have a faux wood grain garage and front door project coming up. Anyone have a good experience with both the colorants and the clearcoat?
> 
> Right now I am leaning towards Faux Effects FauxCreme colors in Aquaglaze for the graining. Isolation layer of Aquaguard UV then maybe C500?
> 
> I've used all these products-just not on anything exterior.


I wish I could offer an opinion, but I've never used FFX colorants outside of a classroom situation. I've heard great things about C500,but again,I haven't used it. 
Did you try asking over at FauxForum? I'm sure Anita has used these products extensively.


----------



## four2knapp

fauxlynn said:


> I wish I could offer an opinion, but I've never used FFX colorants outside of a classroom situation. I've heard great things about C500,but again,I haven't used it.
> Did you try asking over at FauxForum? I'm sure Anita has used these products extensively.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, I did. No replies, yet.
> 
> Or if anyone has had success with any exterior clear for a wood graining garage door.:thumbup:


----------



## journeymanPainter

four2knapp said:


> fauxlynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could offer an opinion, but I've never used FFX colorants outside of a classroom situation. I've heard great things about C500,but again,I haven't used it.
> Did you try asking over at FauxForum? I'm sure Anita has used these products extensively.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, I did. No replies, yet.
> 
> Or if anyone has had success with any exterior clear for a wood graining garage door.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> For clears I've had good success with floods cwf clear, but I put that directly over wood.
Click to expand...


----------



## woodcoyote

Any spar urethane type product should work. Just avoid the oils as they tend to yellow. If you have to use them, get a good quality one.

Man-o-war is nice because it's both water and oil (able to get both).

The reason you need a good flexible coating isn't necessarily just for the exterior conditions. The other reason is that the garage door had a lot of movement going up and down and vibrates a lot more than most people think about. 

I used an exterior product that didn't have that much flexibility and learned that you get a lot of tiny cracking (almost like crackle). It was very very small and can't notice it hardly unless you are about a foot or less away from the door.

Just a fyi* from one of my lessons learned. Good luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## four2knapp

Just completed the faux wood graining on the garage door and front door. After much research, I decided to basecoat SW Ext. Superpaint in satin. Then used 2 different SW colors (again ext. Superpaint) mixed with a little Faux Effects Aquaglaze and then water to make a runny glaze mix. Took me 2 days to faux grain both doors. Rain is expected for the next 7 days. Once clear skies and warmer, I plan on clear coating with Modern Masters Master Supreme Clear in satin.


----------



## michael tust

four2knapp said:


> Just completed the faux wood graining on the garage door and front door. After much research, I decided to basecoat SW Ext. Superpaint in satin. Then used 2 different SW colors (again ext. Superpaint) mixed with a little Faux Effects Aquaglaze and then water to make a runny glaze mix. Took me 2 days to faux grain both doors. Rain is expected for the next 7 days. Once clear skies and warmer, I plan on clear coating with Modern Masters Master Supreme Clear in satin.


Good Job,
Pictures a bit Hard to see, but it looks like you've got some lights and darks going on. ( half my pictures never turn out ) Two days to complete ... One layer ? 
Modern Masters Supreme Clear..... Good Choice !

Michael Tust


----------



## four2knapp

michael tust said:


> ( half my pictures never turn out ) Two days to complete ... One layer ?


I'm no photographer! The garage door is 2 layers of glazes with a brush. The front door has one layer of (pretty basic) a graining tool, flogger, and a little badger brushing. Then 2 more glaze layers.


----------



## PACman

I second the Modern Masters Supreme Clear choice. I sold some to a guy who coated a copper metallic on a church steeple once. 10 years on from the ground it still looks great.


----------



## four2knapp

PACman said:


> I second the Modern Masters Supreme Clear choice. I sold some to a guy who coated a copper metallic on a church steeple once. 10 years on from the ground it still looks great.


I'm hoping it lasts!!!! Was it in a colder climate? I talked with the MM rep and he said do not let the snow pile up against it. Kind of hard NOT to do here in WI. 

Talked with General Finishes rep about their water based ext 450 clear and they could/would not comment about it going over a painted finish. And also, do not let snow pile up against it. 

I started a test field (east side of my house- been throwing in the freezer every so often) of stained, painted, distressed and painted & glazed 2x2x6" with the clear coats mentioned. Waiting for a 3rd one from Zar.


----------



## PACman

four2knapp said:


> I'm hoping it lasts!!!! Was it in a colder climate? I talked with the MM rep and he said do not let the snow pile up against it. Kind of hard NOT to do here in WI.
> 
> Talked with General Finishes rep about their water based ext 450 clear and they could/would not comment about it going over a painted finish. And also, do not let snow pile up against it.
> 
> I started a test field (east side of my house- been throwing in the freezer every so often) of stained, painted, distressed and painted & glazed 2x2x6" with the clear coats mentioned. Waiting for a 3rd one from Zar.


It was on a church steeple in Columbus Ohio, so it is a cold climate but not like Wisconsin cold! But you really don't want snow piling up against any clear coat for too long anyway. But from my experience selling it, it is a pretty good exterior clear. My belief is that UV exposure is the worst thing for exterior clears and not moisture or rain. Excluding acid rain which I don't believe is as much of a problem in Wisconsin as it is here.


----------



## michael tust

four2knapp said:


> I'm no photographer! The garage door is 2 layers of glazes with a brush. The front door has one layer of (pretty basic) a graining tool, flogger, and a little badger brushing. Then 2 more glaze layers.


Oh,
That's a lot of Graining in Two Days... I've looked at about 5 Garage Doors or so to Grain,but have Never Grained A Garage Door. (Yet). I'm Definitely No Photographer Either, but it makes for a More Impressive Portfolio . Looking back at my older work I can see the improvement over the years. 

Michael Tust


----------



## Wareaglerebel

Did you use an airless sprayer to apply clear?


----------

